# Read BEFORE Posting!



## fish_4_all

This section is strictly for posts about personal experiences with a specific product only. Please do not make any generic statements such as "I heard about this" or "I read about that". Rumors or hearsays regarding a particular product as such will not be allowed. 

Every review thread will be locked after they are posted. Should the author wish to edit his/her thread, please send the revised form via private messaging to one of the moderators. Should a member wish to ask questions regarding a particular product to the author, please do it in private messaging system.

Always remember that not everything is perfect. Companies, local pet stores, chain stores, other retailers and those involved in the handling of the products often make mistakes like everyone else does. All these problems can be addressed if you talk immediately to your retailer about your problems.

All reviews posted publicly are merely opinions of the person who _originally_ posted them. It will not reflect the views or feelings of the owner of this site, support crew or anybody else in this forum.

If you intend to create a negative review regarding a particular product, please keep it clean and tactful. Outright bashing of a product and the company in particular, whether by sheer frustration or not on the buyer's part, will not be tolerated.

Posts that do not meet the above requirements will simply be removed. The moderators reserve the right to remove the posts at their discretion and notify the responsible parties.

Thank you for your cooperation on this matter.

Fishforum.com Administration


----------



## Lupin

Notice to everyone:
Guidelines for Review forum have been updated. If you have questions, please do not hesitate to ask one of the moderators.


----------

